# PM-1236 Cast Stand?



## SSage (Jun 29, 2017)

Any info on the cast stand option for the PM-1236? I see its a $200 option now. Is it brand new? I forgot to ask about it when I put a deposit down. Don't see any pictures or details about it online.


----------



## jer (Jun 29, 2017)

They just started offering that stand about 2 months ago. Did you order it too?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 29, 2017)

There is a photo of it on Matts recently updated sister site (last photo). http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1236/


----------



## SSage (Jun 29, 2017)

Okay, I see the pic now. I didn't order it, but I'm wondering if its a big "must have". Looks like there is no storage, but it does have front access panels on both cabinets. My budget is stretched though.


----------



## jer (Jun 30, 2017)

I totally understand the budget thing. I just can't seem to stay within it. If you can swing it the added weight and rigidity will really help stabilize a lighter bench lathe.


----------



## SSage (Jul 1, 2017)

Yeah, what budget? I'm thinking I should go with the cast stand if I can get one.

After reading the threads about the sheet metal stands lacking stability, maybe the cast one is heavy enough to help with that. I'll check into one after the holiday. I guess you can build a wood shelf in the left side to store lube. There is no door in the pic. But, the front access panels on both cabinets looks like an advantage.


----------



## richl (Jul 1, 2017)

Sorry


----------



## mksj (Jul 1, 2017)

Given the nominal increase cost ($200) for the cast iron base, I would definitely recommend it when you look at relative to the total cost of the machine. The additional rigidity and weight go a long ways to making a smother machine, also cast iron has very good vibration dampening affects. I have often seen posting of a number of individuals reinforcing or adding weight to the sheet metal bases of their 1236 machines. Usually the foot brake mechanism goes through the headstock cabinet, making it unusable for storage. It is a big overall expense, so if you need to wait a bit longer to accumulate funds, in this case I think it is well worth it. I also have to give Kudos's to QMT for always trying to make their machines better and also trying to give his customers the most bang for their buck. Buyers (including myself) all need to be mindful that everything is built to a price point, so there are always some compromises the less expensive the machine.


----------



## BFHammer (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm out of town so I'm posting the pictures I happened to have on my phone.  The bases are very solid and not light by any means. Not ideally set up for storage but with a little creativity there are some options. In all of my pictures the covers are removed - I'm thinking that I may use magnets to reattach the front panels instead of screws for easier access. 

I added bases beneath for height but I opted not to connect between the two. From the little bit of time that I have on the 1236 the set up seems very solid. I don't think you would be disappointed going with the cast iron.


----------



## SSage (Jul 3, 2017)

BFHammer said:


> I'm out of town so I'm posting the pictures I happened to have on my phone.  The bases are very solid and not light by any means. Not ideally set up for storage but with a little creativity there are some options. In all of my pictures the covers are removed - I'm thinking that I may use magnets to reattach the front panels instead of screws for easier access.
> 
> I added bases beneath for height but I opted not to connect between the two. From the little bit of time that I have on the 1236 the set up seems very solid. I don't think you would be disappointed going with the cast iron.



The pics answered my questions, thanks.

I was thinking about raising up the stand too, you must be a tall fellow! I'm just under 6'-4" with a 32" inseam bare foot, that looks a bit tall, but my legs are not that long. I'll have to wait and see, waiting is the bad thing about the PM1236, at least its not months. The added base looks good though, nice execution with the choice of steel. I usually have to tweak the heights in my shop so I can work all day without too much pain. I'll probably end up doing something, I need to raid my scraps pile and see if I have something workable.


----------



## BFHammer (Jul 4, 2017)

SSage said:


> The pics answered my questions, thanks.
> 
> I was thinking about raising up the stand too, you must be a tall fellow! I'm just under 6'-4" with a 32" inseam bare foot, that looks a bit tall, but my legs are not that long. I'll have to wait and see, waiting is the bad thing about the PM1236, at least its not months. The added base looks good though, nice execution with the choice of steel. I usually have to tweak the heights in my shop so I can work all day without too much pain. I'll probably end up doing something, I need to raid my scraps pile and see if I have something workable.



Glad that helped. The bases that I made are some 3x3 cut offs that I had.  As adjusted now it adds about 4"-5" to the stock height.  I am 6'2" but it seems to be working for me so far - I based the height on what I thought would be most comfortable for the controls.


----------



## SSage (Jul 4, 2017)

BFHammer said:


> Glad that helped. The bases that I made are some 3x3 cut offs that I had.  As adjusted now it adds about 4"-5" to the stock height.  I am 6'2" but it seems to be working for me so far - I based the height on what I thought would be most comfortable for the controls.



Good to know, I'll probably need to do a similar base then.


----------



## Z2V (Oct 14, 2017)

BF
I just received my 1236 with the cast base but my base are only open on one side and it is the back side. Something wrong here.
Really like the pedestal you made for yours!!


----------



## BogusSVO (Oct 20, 2017)

Z2V, seems they started going with closed cast fronts for the cast iron stands, Mine are the same way as yours. 
But with the foot brake mechanism in the head stock side, and the coolant tank and pump in the tail stock side, no real room for storage in either stand. they may as well leave the front of the casting closed, it just adds a bit more weight and makes it a bit more ridged. 

I do like the idea of magnets for the back cover, mainly for the tail stock side, will make it simpler to access the coolant tank to  drain and clean.


----------



## Z2V (Oct 20, 2017)

I would rather the front be open for access because I have to have my machine up against the wall in the garage so access is very limited. I'm not sure if I will use the coolant or not but it will be very difficult to get to it without moving the machine.  It is a good solid stand though that's for sure. 
I like it in spite of


----------



## BogusSVO (Oct 20, 2017)

I get what you mean about limited space,  But I opted to leave the machine about 14 inches off the wall, Its a tight fit, but I can still get behind it if I need too.

You may just consider leaving the coolant tank on the floor behind the foot brake so you can get to it easier


----------



## Z2V (Oct 20, 2017)

I think I'll do that!!


----------



## SSage (Nov 6, 2017)

I finally unboxed my 1236 and the cast stands have sheet metal covers, no real storage room inside. I can't find the leveling feet, do they come in a box? Once I get some feet I'll be good!

Machine came undamaged, looks like I have everything else. Hopefully the feet were just set aside and I don't see them, but I only seem to have the plastic tool box, face plate, the tool holder box and the 4 way chuck.

One thing to note is the weight, my 43hp Kubota L4330 would not lift the pallet off the truck. Had to separate the stands to another pallet before my tractor would pick it up. But, it went smoothly once we lightened the load. My crate was in good shape.

Can you just make metal feet out of plate steel or are the plastic/rubber feet better?


----------



## Z2V (Nov 6, 2017)

Congrats on the new machine. Glad to hear it was undamaged. The palet and crate on mine were busted up pretty good but no damage to the machine. A couple items must have fallen out (chuck and live center) but Matt had replacements in the mail that day. 

Mine didn't come with feet, I bought some but sent them back. The CI base was more stable sitting flat on the floor. Used a couple pieces of banding iron strategically placed and it leveled right up. 

Enjoy your new machine!!


----------



## SSage (Nov 6, 2017)

Z2V said:


> Congrats on the new machine. Glad to hear it was undamaged. The palet and crate on mine were busted up pretty good but no damage to the machine. A couple items must have fallen out (chuck and live center) but Matt had replacements in the mail that day.
> 
> Mine didn't come with feet, I bought some but sent them back. The CI base was more stable sitting flat on the floor. Used a couple pieces of banding iron strategically placed and it leveled right up.
> 
> Enjoy your new machine!!



I assumed leveling feet would be included with a new lathe, guess I was wrong. I better look again at my accessories and make sure its all there. I just set up the cast stand, so far so good.


----------



## Z2V (Nov 6, 2017)

Is the access panels in your stands on the front side or the rear? I have seen some in the front but mine are in the rear. 
In my excitement and hast to get it out of the middle of the garage floor I put it together and moved it in to its place along the wall. I turned around to admire my work and saw the drip pan leaning against the wall. 
You can stop laughing now!!!


----------



## SSage (Nov 6, 2017)

Z2V said:


> Is the access panels in your stands on the front side or the rear? I have seen some in the front but mine are in the rear.
> In my excitement and hast to get it out of the middle of the garage floor I put it together and moved it in to its place along the wall. I turned around to admire my work and saw the drip pan leaning against the wall.
> You can stop laughing now!!!



There are 4 access panels, one is louvered on the RH side. Here is a pic taken just now, I have 3 of the access panels off. I haven't leveled it yet, I'm thinking about raising it up a few inches on some tube steel and leveling feet. The cast stands are in decent shape, no chips yet. Just got it bolted together, my help was tired and we were late for dinner, so we didn't feel like caulk the drip pan. I doubt I'll use coolant, but I may run some clear silicone around the edges before it gets oily.  I'm missing the live center too.


----------



## Z2V (Nov 6, 2017)

You got the good version of the stand. I just said bad words, I asked Matt about the base and all he could say is " I guess they changed them" . Really nice, congrats again!!


----------



## SSage (Nov 6, 2017)

I orderd mine back in June, probably had my name on an older batch of cast stands. I'm looking forward to breaking it in.


----------



## BogusSVO (Nov 13, 2017)

SSage said:


> I finally unboxed my 1236 and the cast stands have sheet metal covers, no real storage room inside. I can't find the leveling feet, do they come in a box? Once I get some feet I'll be good!
> 
> Machine came undamaged, looks like I have everything else. Hopefully the feet were just set aside and I don't see them, but I only seem to have the plastic tool box, face plate, the tool holder box and the 4 way chuck.
> 
> ...




I did not get leveling feet with mine, I rand to the fastener supplier, and bought  1/2 x 13 carriage bolts , a handful of nuts and washers, I knew thatwould work since most my other equipment is leveled out like that


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 13, 2017)

Unless Matt has changed things, leveling feet are not included with a lathe. It's on you to get those, as personal tastes vary concerning what works and what doesn't.

Or, you can do like Bogus and others have done and just use carriage bolts.


----------



## SSage (Nov 13, 2017)

Yep, no leveling feet included. I think they quoted me $99 for a set they carry. 

I just used my own homemade solution for now, I may build a steel base with leveling feet later. I just finished putting it together last night, the caulking is still a bit soft with the cool shop temps. Got it cleaned and all lubed up, its ready for the break in run and the first chips now.


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 9, 2021)

I realize this is an old thread but still good info. Thanks! I found it after searching for images of the cast iron stand for the PM1236. I have it coming with the a new lathe but cannot find any images on line other than the ones posted here. My current lathe bench holds everything I use with the lathe and other things so thinking I need to find space in the shop for another cabinet. I have sent a note to PM asking for pictures or something of the cast iron lathe stand.


----------



## SSage (Apr 9, 2021)

I have the older 12x36 cast stand that has a metal cover plates on the fronts, you could build some shelves in both legs. I use a coolmist system so I could remove the flood coolant pump and tank on the right side. Left side just has the foot brake linkage.


----------



## SSage (Apr 9, 2021)

Here is mine from about three years ago. I do not recommend those leveling feet from PM, not enough adjustment travel. I'm 6'-4" tall so I raised it up on some scrap angles welded together. I guess I got about a 5" rise from it. Its nice and sturdy, I make parts for punch dies on it mostly in tool steel.


----------



## ShawnR (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks for the input. I am a height challenged individual so won't be looking to raise it more than I have to to level it.


----------

